# you know your obsessed with rabbits when....



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

you get more excited about the box something comes in than whats inside it ha


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

- you share your kitchen with a giant bunny
- you share your bedroom with bunnies
- you share your living room with bunnies ......
- your garden is a huge bunny enclosure
- your garage is full of hay bales
- your porch is full of bunny goodies

- you give your bunnies the best, and eat Tescos value yourself
- you get excited over well formed poo
- the healthy goodies in your trolley are for the bunnies
- you take more photos of your bunnies than of your family
- the bunny first aid box is bigger than your own ...............


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Your friends and family can't have a conversation without involving bunnies.
Your more exciting about the bun's Xmas presents then your own. 
Even the teachers at school know about your obsession. 
You have written about rabbits in your GCSE exam. 
You bore your Mum to death talking about rabbits. 

Pretty hardcore.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well my family werent to impressed when they found they were losing most of the garden ha.

they shops pretty much think my family looooove our greens ha


my got a big parcel in and as soon as she got it out of the box i was like can i have the box? ha


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

pretty much everything said im going, yup, yup, yup haha


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

When you stay up until 11ish each night to talk about bunnies. :lol:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Louiseandfriends said:


> Your friends and family can't have a conversation without involving bunnies.
> Your more exciting about the bun's Xmas presents then your own.
> Even the teachers at school know about your obsession.
> *You have written about rabbits in your GCSE exam.*
> ...


My german oral exam was about my rabbits and I still have the tape recording of it that the teacher done to help me learn it .

When your rabbits have a run that takes up more than half the garden leaving your son with a tiny patch of grass that just about fits a sand pit... Forget about having garden furniture for yourself.

Theres a gate to get into every room in the house to stop bunnies getting to rooms that aren't bunny proofed.

Your son has to ask to be let into his bedroom to play because there is a bunny gate across it.

More status' on facebook about your bunnies than anything else.

Your list of searches on google are all illness' that could possibly be affecting your rabbits.

Your son's toy dumptruck is used by your son to carry stray poo's to the litter tray.

Even though sane people think its gross you think nothing of picking up stray poo's with your bare hand.

Your son has a very high fibre diet... Think about that one.

When you can't eat an apple by yourself without a rabbit munching the other side of it.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Kammie said:


> My german oral exam was about my rabbits and I still have the tape recording of it that the teacher done to help me learn it .
> 
> I've sure I've mentioned rabbits in French and Italian too. The exam I was talking about was biology ahah. I still managed to get an A.
> 
> ...


Replies in red. xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

- You mooch around the garden in the middle of the night with a torch, searching for yummy noms to tempt a poorly bunny.

- you cultivate the dandelions rather than weed them.

- you check that plants are bunny safe before buying them.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Summersky said:


> - You mooch around the garden in the middle of the night with a torch, searching for yummy noms to tempt a poorly bunny.
> 
> - *you cultivate the dandelions rather than weed them.*
> 
> - you check that plants are bunny safe before buying them.


well im assuring everyone im growing mine for willows food, when really willow gets the leaves and bunnies get the flowers ha.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I should really grow some dandelions too! 

Everyone stops talking to you on Facebook when you go on about how proud you are of your bunny who has suffered a lot in the past.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

when you get excited over the fact that the feed mill has nets of pony carrots in (only time my lot get carrots)


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

The only reason why you bother with life is because of your animals :lol:


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

When your bunnies are the first 'people' you reach out to when you need to talk to someone.....


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

when you..
 get new flooring everywhere to suit bunnies ( carpet to laminate in bunny room and carpet to wood rest of downstairs)
 find hay, straw and poop EVERYWHERE even your bed 
 are constantly thinking about new things for bunnies, and can pretty much relate anything anyone says to them (mam mentioned getting another smaller fridge for drinks.. I thought of stocking up on veg lol)
 have baby gates in every doorway, covered in chicken wire as one little madam can squeeze through the bars..

and finally when you absolutely love the bones off them and just looking at them makes you smile :blush:


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

When you get excited over new toys in a pet shop.

When you begin to sound like your mum when talking to the rabbits.

When the rabbits cause tension and full blown arguments between you and your other half.

When your whole family buys them christmas presents 

When you get offended that people have favourites between your rabbits!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

.....when you wax lyrical over a perfectly formed poo! :ihih:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

When your potty training your toddler and after wiping up a wee accident you put the tissue in the potty thinking he'll learn where to wee...


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

When you have one day off in the week and you spend it building them things, cleaning them and just watching them.

When you tell your OH that we have to look for a first house with a bunny suitable garden and factor in a new shed into the budget


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

When you buy Himalayan Fresh Meadow hay with fresh alpine herbs and wild flowers at £100 for a bag and then feed the receipt to the rabbits and tell your husband it cost £2.50 from the local pet shop..........only kidding....lol! :yikes:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> When you have one day off in the week and you spend it building them things, cleaning them and just watching them.
> 
> When you tell your OH that we have to look for a first house with a bunny suitable garden and factor in a new shed into the budget


We just bought a house with two sheds in the garden, and my first thought was WHOOOPEEEEE! Singing:


----------

